# Malevolent's New Pic Thread



## MalevolentScorp (May 29, 2008)

Acanthoscurria jereunicola 4.5" Female





Acanthoscurria brocklehursti 3" Most likely Male





Pterinochilus murinus 4.75"+ Female





Pterinochilus murinus 4" Mature Male (VERY ORANGE!)





Haplopelma longipes 4.25"+ Female





Nhandu chromatus 5.5"+ Female





Theraphosa blondi (Not mine, my buddy's) 6.5" Possibly Female





(Don't try this at home kids)





Haplopelma lividum (Again not mine, I'm kinda jealous...) 4.5" Female





Nhandu coloratovillosus (Not mine. It's all good) 5.5" Matue Male





Nhandu chromatus 5.5" Mature Male





Poecilotheria metallica (Wish it were mine.) 1"+ Unsexed





Poecilotheria striata (Wish I had one of these, too) 3"+ Unsexed


----------



## Projecht13 (May 29, 2008)

i dont think that is a mature male 5.5 inch nhandu chromatus, although i could be wrong it looks like a MM a.geniculata. they are very similiar but with diff carapaces. Nice looking collection tho /cheers


----------



## bio teacher (May 29, 2008)

I agree. N. chromatus have a light carapace, whereas A. geniculata have a dark carapace.


----------



## MalevolentScorp (May 29, 2008)

projech13 said:


> i dont think that is a mature male 5.5 inch nhandu chromatus, although i could be wrong it looks like a MM a.geniculata. they are very similiar but with diff carapaces. Nice looking collection tho /cheers



No, it's not a A.geniculata. I got a hold of him before his ultimate molt. People forget that when males molt they tend to look completely different when they reach ultimate.


----------



## MalevolentScorp (Jun 11, 2008)

*New pics!*

Phormictopus cancerides Male 4.5-5"





Hysterocrates sp. "gigas?" Unsexed 3" (Not sure if this is a true gigas or not)





Lasiodora parahybana Mature Male 6"





Lasiodora parahybana Female 5.5"


----------



## MalevolentScorp (Jul 4, 2008)

*New pics!*

Latest picture of my set-up...nothing impressive. When I took this i had about 30+ species, now I'm down to around 20.





Avicularia avicularia female 3"





Cyclosternum fasciatum MM 3"





Poecilotheira regalis Female? 5"+





Theraphosa apophysis Immature male 5.25"+ (Freshly molted)





Ephebopus murinus Female 5"





Heteroscodra maculata Female 4"





Sericopelma rubronitens Female 4.5"


----------



## Veneficus (Jul 13, 2008)

I like your Acanthoscurria jereunicola female--she's gorgeous.  I've been wanting one of these.  

Nice pics!


----------



## MalevolentScorp (Jul 13, 2008)

I would've had a potential breeding pair if certain stupid mistakes weren't made on my behalf... but they are very cool t's, and are very aggressive feeders. She often mistakes my fingers for crickets but luckily so far i have not been tagged (my quick reflexes I suppose lol).


----------

